# Happy Beltane!



## OnlyAnEgg (May 1, 2006)

Or Mayday or Walpurgis Night or what have you 

There are a variety of believer's on martial talk.  Do any celebrate Beltane or it's associated holidays?  If so, how and why?

Speaking for myself, I'll only be able to light a candle as I live in town and bonfires are prohibited.  Is this odd, me being a Christian and all?  Good grief, no, sez I!

Many of these 'pagan' holidays are based on agrarian and natural points throughout the year.  Beltane, in this sense, marks the midpoint in the sun's path between the Vernal Equinox and the Summer Solstice.  Why should it not be noted?  I admit, I don't have a Maypole erected (leave it alone) nor shall I do a handkerchief dance; but, I will bring in some blossoms and light a candle in hopes of a good summer


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 1, 2006)

I tend to miss out on most of the traditions, but usually mark the days with some personal reflection, a candle and such.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 1, 2006)

I note the traditions when I can. Mostly the equinoxes.  Fortunately, Christianity hijacked most of the good ones; so, I got those, too


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 1, 2006)

from Ian Anderson and the clan on this Beltane Holiday 

*Cup Of Wonder*

May I make my fond excuses
  for the lateness of the hour,
  but we accept your invitation, and we bring you Beltane's flower.
For the May Day is the great day, sung along the old straight track.
And those who ancient lines did lay
  will heed the song that calls them back.
Pass the word and pass the lady, pass the plate to all who hunger.
Pass the wit of ancient wisdom, pass the cup of crimson wonder.

Ask the green man where he comes from, ask the cup that fills with red.
Ask the old grey standing stones that show the sun its way to bed.
Question all as to their ways,
  and learn the secrets that they hold.
Walk the lines of nature's palm
  crossed with silver and with gold.
Pass the cup and pass the lady, pass the plate to all who hunger.
Pass the wit of ancient wisdom, pass the cup of crimson wonder.

Join in black December's sadness,
  lie in August's welcome corn.
Stir the cup that's ever-filling
  with the blood of all that's born.
But the May Day is the great day, sung along the old straight track.
And those who ancient lines did lay
  will heed this song that calls them back.
Pass the word and pass the lady, pass the plate to all who hunger.
Pass the wit of ancient wisdom, pass the cup of crimson wonder.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 1, 2006)

I'll probably light some candles tonight and bring in Beltane the old fashioned way...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 1, 2006)

With a massive bonfire?


----------



## Makalakumu (May 1, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> With a massive bonfire?


 
Large candle.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 2, 2006)

gosh, is it that time already?

fertility celebration, right?

be right back.....


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 2, 2006)

Not really...not like Easter.  Beltane is more a preperatory holiday celebrated in order to have a fine growing season.  There's cleansing involved, mostly.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 2, 2006)

well, rats.  don't tell my wife.  :uhyeah:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 2, 2006)

Well, in all honesty (and for your pleasure) it is, also, a fertility celebration; just not as much as Easter or Imbolc 

Take her to the garden


----------

